

Show HN: 27 developer job sites - whichdan

http://careers.sh<p>My weekend project - I put together a small, straightforward site for browsing developer job sites.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated; I'm trying to keep this short and simple. The last thing I want to do is end up turning this into yet-another-aggregator.
======
skrish
Looks pretty neat. Are these arranged based on any logic like openings
available or just some order based on brand?

Looks good for a weekend project.

Throwing in some random ideas to see if there is anything that can be added to
it to make it first place for people to start looking for a job. (understand
you don't want another yet-another-aggregator).

\- Location as a search option or location no-constraint as an option so I
start looking at subset?

\- Is it possible to just show short details like skill based filter or any
other search option? The challenge then could be to tag each job & map to
various search. Would there be simpler options using tag cloud?

~~~
whichdan
Thanks! They're arranged mostly arbitrarily, but I put the "large" logos at
the bottom since I was originally hoping to have a 64x64 icon for every link.

For location, I was thinking of just having an input where you could type your
location, and any link that supports location filtering would be updated
automatically. Do you think that would be sufficient?

I'm not sure what you mean by skill based filter - I was thinking of adding
job-specific sites and breaking it into categories, but I'm starting to like
the idea of keeping the site very simple and agnostic. I want to avoid hitting
50 or 100 links and ending up with an overwhelming index page.

------
sagacity
Clickable: <http://careers.sh>

------
meric
Looks cool! Bookmarked.

